# Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95



## Inreal (3. Februar 2020)

*Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner Corsair Hydro Wasserkühlung.

Nach 10 Minuten in Prime95 springt die Temperatur von meiner CPU von 50°C --> 80°C. und anschließend nach einer weiteren Minute auf 100°C.

Die beiden Lüfter für den Radiator laufen mit je 1500RPM und die Pumpe mit 2800RPM. 

Im Idle beträgt die Temperatur ca. 40°C,  beim Zocken komme ich auf ca. 60°C (CSGO). Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zum Zeitpunkt des Anstiegs ungefähr 29°C.
Die Pumpe ist richtig montiert und angeschlossen (Wärmeleitpaste ist auch neu drauf). Radiator befindet sich an der Front des Gehäuse. Die Lüfter blasen die Luft durch. 

..::  Mein System  ::..

Mainboard:               MSI x470 Gaming Pro Carbone
CPU:                            Ryzen 7 3700x
GPU:                            MSI RTX 2070 Super
Arbeitsspeicher:   16GB GF.Skill Trident Z
Gehäuse:                   be quiet! Silent Base 801
Kühlung:                   Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum


Jemand ne Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*

Die Lüfter saugen die Luft von Aussen/Vorn an und dann durch den Radi ins Gehäuse? Wie wird die Luft abtransportiert?

Und solche Temps unter Prime können vollkommen normal sein.


----------



## claster17 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus, wenn du die Gehäusefront abnimmst?


----------



## Inreal (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus, wenn du die Gehäusefront abnimmst?



Egal ob die Front und das Seitenteil dran oder ab sind es ist immer der selbe Temperatur Anstieg nach der entsprechenden Zeit festzustellen.


----------



## Inreal (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter saugen die Luft von Aussen/Vorn an und dann durch den Radi ins Gehäuse? Wie wird die Luft abtransportiert?
> 
> Und solche Temps unter Prime können vollkommen normal sein.



Ich habe 3x Lüfter an der Decke und 1x hinten verbaut. Alle blasen die Warme Luft nach außen. Laufen mit ungefähr 1000RPM.


----------



## sebby80 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*

Schlauch irgendwo abgeknickt? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach nem durchflussproblem...


----------



## Inreal (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*



sebby80 schrieb:


> Schlauch irgendwo abgeknickt? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach nem durchflussproblem...



Nope. Kein Knick im Schlauch. Er hängt wunderbar. Kann gerne nachher ein Foto machen.


----------



## sebby80 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*

Hat sich vielleicht ne Luftblase in der Pumpe festgesetzt? Hast du sie schonmal geschüttelt? Wie alt ist sie denn?


----------



## Inreal (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Probleme mit der Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum -- über 100°C bei Prime95*

Anfang Dezember 19 gekauft. Nein bisher nicht geschüttelt. Habe nen 280er Radiator.

Werde heute Abend mal den Support von Corsair anschreiben.


----------

